# [OFF-TOPIC] ¿Como usted dice en Español? (Open)

## arrummzen

¿Como usted dice en Español?

Hola! Necesito a saber como a decir el nombres de algunos

comidas. Necesito el opiniones de tres personas sobre como a

decir. Necesito saber como usted dice normalmente... no necesito

traducción formal (Si necesito traducción formal, que yo uso un libro de

traducción). Doy verbo en Inglés y fotografía de wikipedia. 

1) Pie  	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Cherry_pie.jpg

2) Bagel 	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bagel.jpg

3) Jam		 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Raspberry_Jam.PNG

4) Peanut Butter : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:PeanutButter.jpg

5) TV Dinners	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Swanson_TV_dinner.jpg

6) Ketchup	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Organic_Heinz_Tomato_Ketchup.jpg

7) Sour Cream	 : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crema_agria

 :Cool:  Pop Tarts	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Pop-Tarts_Frosted_Strawberry.jpg

9) Spaghetti 	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Spaghetti-prepared.jpg

10)Oatmeal	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8e/Oatmealraisins2.jpg

11)Bacon	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Bacon.jpg

12)Squash	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bb/YellowSquash.jpg

13)Pickles	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pickle.jpg

14)Pancake	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7c/PancakesWithSyrup.jpg

15)Soy Sauce	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6c/Soy_sause_display.JPG

16)Sausage	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/Kielbasa7.jpg

17)Spices	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Spice-shelf.jpg

18)Ice Cream	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/Cherryicecream.jpg

19)Croissant	 : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Croissant.jpg

20)Popcorn	 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Popcorn02.jpg

Lo siento por digo aquí, pero no "de tema" en forums.gentoo.org por Español.

Gracias por su tiempo,

ArrummzenLast edited by arrummzen on Sat Oct 27, 2007 1:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sefirotsama

Substituye el tema de tu post (editando) por [OFF-TOPIC] ¿Como usted dice en Español? (abierto) . Si tienes alguna duda consulta las normas pertinentes a este foro (es necesario mantener un cierto orden).

1) Tarta

6) Ketchup

9) Espagetis

11) bacon

16) Salsicha (aunque según la foto creo que te refieres aembutido)

18 ) Helado

20) Palomitas

Siento no poder ayudarte en todo lo que preguntas.

Con todas esas fotos me está entrando hambre...

----------

## Cereza

Jejeje :)

1) Tarta

2) Bagel

3) Mermelada

4) Crema de cacahuete

5) ¿Comida para llevar?

6) Ketchup / salsa de tomate

7) ¿Crema agria?

8 ) Tostadas (but I don't know what is that white cream)

9) Espaguetis

10) Avena

11) Bacon

12) Looks like some kind of pumpkin (calabaza / calabacín)

13) Pepinillo

14) Panqueque / crepe

15) Salsa de soja

16) Embutidos

17) Especias

18) Helado

19) Croissant

20) Palomitas de maíz

Saludos.Last edited by Cereza on Wed Oct 31, 2007 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ensarman

9) fideos, tallarin,espaguetis, creo que en ingles le dicen spagueti a cualquier fideo largo.  :Razz: 

----------

## arrummzen

Muchas, muchas gracias por ustedes respuestas. Yo muy tímido con

dando los preguntas en Español. Pero necesito a aprender verbos y cultura a

aprender como a usar el Español en mi vida.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con todas esas fotos me está entrando hambre...
> 
> 

 

Lo Siento, pero es fotografías es mejor por decir un comidas no con

usando el nombre (No quiso influencié ustedes ideas de los nombres). =)

Necesito uno más opinión a tener todas el información por mis

inspección.

Gracias por su tiempo,

Arrummzen

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 12) Looks like some kind of pumpkin (calavaza / calavacín)

 

Al menos en castellano o español, se escribe calabaza y calabacín. ¡A escribirlo 200 veces en la pizarra!   :Laughing: 

 *arrummzen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero necesito a aprender verbos y cultura a aprender como a usar el Español en mi vida.

 

Richard Matthew Stallman lo aprendió leyendo libros, dice que es el único método que le funciona; y puedo asegurar que los resultados han sido extraordinarios.

arrummzen dispones del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Leer el significado de las palabras con explicaciones más sencillas o más fáciles de entender fue algo que me ayudó mucho cuando estudiaba inglés; es decir, yo no usaba diccionario de inglés a español, sino de inglés a inglés.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

----------

## achaw

En "Argentino":

1) Pasta Frola

2) Rosca

3) Mermelada (o dulce)

4) Mantequilla de mani (Aca es un producto que no se consume)

5) No sabria decir...

6) Ketchup  :Wink: 

7) No sabria decir...

 :Cool:  Tostadas, con algo desconocido arriba  :Smile: 

9) Fideos (con tuco!)

10) Avena

11) Tocino

12) Zapallos

13) Pickles

14) Panqueques

15) No sabria decir...

16) Salchichas

17) Condimentos - Especias

1 :Cool:  Helado

19) Medialuna

20) Pochoclos

Saludos

----------

## Zagloj

5) Comida precocinada

 Es el único número que no ví claramente traducido en ningún mensaje.  :Wink: 

----------

## Cereza

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   
> 
> 12) Looks like some kind of pumpkin (calavaza / calavacín) 
> 
> Al menos en castellano o español, se escribe calabaza y calabacín. ¡A escribirlo 200 veces en la pizarra!  :lol: 

 

¡Andá! :# que vurrada, lo corrigo para no confundirlo (y un poco por mi propia vergüenza también) :P

----------

## dmarrero

1 tarta

2 donut

3 mermelada (de fresa o frambuesa?  :Wink:  (flavour strawberry or raspberry)

4 crema de cacahuetes/manices  :Smile: 

5 Plato convinado? comida precocinada?

6 ketchup o salsa de tomate : )

7 ?????

8 galletas untadas con algo blanco (de fresa?)

9 spaghetti

10 ????

11 bacon

12 bugango

13 pepinillo

14 galletas? crepes?  dont know

15 salsa de soja

16 salchicha/s

17 Especias / condimentos

18 helado

19 Crooisant

20 Cotufas / palomitas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nadie sabe que es el 7 ?

De lo mas extraño todo este hilo.

Salud!

----------

